
Ask HN: Working as programmer in science? - wwwater
I started programming during my post-grad in nuclear physics, but after the post-grad in fundamental sciences I went to industry and for the last 4 years I&#x27;ve been working in web development. I kind of long for somewhat more meaning in the product I&#x27;m working on. More in the sense that it&#x27;s not for buying-selling stuff online, but for helping scientists. (For the record: I don&#x27;t want to be a scientist again, because I&#x27;m very happy with being a programmer.)<p>Does anyone here work (worked) in a research center as a full-time programmer? Could you tell about your experience there?
======
oldmancoyote
I did for 50 years more or less (NASA-Ames and USGS). I feel that although I
have two degrees in geology, I was a second class citizen. I eventually earned
respect by doing some remarkable things, but I had the opportunity to choose
my own projects and be creative. I can see how in a more controlled
environment, I wouldn't have had the opportunity to innovate and would have
remained a second class citizen.

~~~
oldmancoyote
Let me add one more point. I believe that it would be to your advantage to
insist on a job title of Computational Physicist or something similar. If
anyone ever refers to you a a programmer or software engineer, forcefully
correct them.

Good luck

------
pinewurst
I did it for a few years and found it really fulfilling from a meaning
perpective (doing cancer modeling). I was especially fortunate that my
Principal Investigator was (and remains!) a first rate human being, which
sadly wasn’t that common in my research center.

I eventually left only because life events required income beyond which
research could pay. Honestly, I long for the ability to return and not have to
do the awful corporate stuff I do now.

